# Ο γλείφτης και ο γλύπτης



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Έπεσα πάλι πάνω σε πολλά από εκείνα που γίνονται με τη γλώσσα και ήταν γραμμένα με –_υ_– αντί να είναι γραμμένα με –_ει_– και είπα να το κάνω το σημείωμα, να βρίσκεται, όχι για τους λεξιλόγους, που τα μασάνε αυτά, αλλά για τον περαστικό που θα έχει την ατυχία να βρεθεί εδώ μέσα.

Είχα γράψει κι άλλη φορά, αλλού, με αφορμή στίχους του Καββαδία:
Έχω μια πίπα ολλανδική από ένα μαύρο ξύλο,
όπου πολύ παράξενα την έχουν σκαλισμένη.
[…]
Έχω μια πίπα ξύλινη παράξενα γλυμμένη.
http://www.alfavita.gr/plaisia/kabadias8.htm

Όλα τα λεξικά και όλα τα λαθολόγια θα σας πουν ότι το ρήμα *γλείφω* (αυτό που κάνουμε με τη γλώσσα) είναι από το αρχαίο _(εκ)λείχω_ και γράφεται με –_ει_–. Το ίδιο και όλες οι λέξεις που σχηματίζονται απ’ αυτό: *γλείψιμο, γλείφτης, τσανακογλείφτης, γλειφτρόνι, γλειψιματίας, γλειφιτζούρι, ξερογλείφομαι*. Αν δεν ξέρετε το _λείχω_, ελπίζω να ξέρετε τις –_λειχίες_ και τις _λειχήνες_.

Η άλλη παρέα δεν έχει αλλάξει από τα αρχαία χρόνια: το ρήμα είναι *γλύφω* (λαξεύω, σμιλεύω με κάποιο εργαλείο, όχι με τη γλώσσα) και ο *γλύπτης* δεν έχει γίνει *_γλύφτης_. Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αυτή η παρέα: *γλυπτική, γλυπτά, γλύπτης* και *γλύπτρια, λιθογλυπτική *και *ξυλογλυπτική, γλύφανο *και *γλυφίδα, οδοντογλυφίδα, ανάγλυφος, ιερογλυφικά *και άλλα. Και ο *τοκογλύφος* υπολόγιζε τους τόκους με χαρακιές στο τραπέζι του.

Τα λεξικά τα έχουν έτσι ακριβώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δεν είναι το _γλείφω_ καμιά λέξη που παραστράτησε προσωρινά, αλλά και το λάθος υπάρχει όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να διαβάζει. Επειδή μάλιστα, παρότι οι δύο οικογένειες έχουν αρκετά μέλη η καθεμιά, δεν έχουν πολλά κοινά —άλλο ο _γλείφτης_ και άλλο ο _γλύπτης_, σπάνια θα δεις _*γλύψιμο*_ που δεν είναι γλείψιμο και θα ήθελε να είναι σκάλισμα, και ποιος θα γράψει σήμερα για _πίπα γλυμμένη_— φοβάμαι ότι θα τη δούμε κάποτε τη λέξη ανορθόγραφη και στα λεξικά, θα βγει της Ακαδημίας το λεξικό και θα την αγκαλιάζει, δεν υπάρχει φόβος για παρεξήγηση άλλωστε. Έτσι δεν λέει η χρήση; Με 87.000 _γλείψιμο_ και 68.000 _γλύψιμο_, άδικο έχω να το φοβάμαι;


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2012)

...
Δίκιο έχεις, τα 68.000 γλυψίματα κι εγώ τα φοβάμαι, μη λιώσω με τόσο σμίλεμα.
Και τα 87.000 γλειψίματα, μη λιώσω εντελώς (μην καταλήξει εκλεικτική εξέλιξη η καταλειχία, zerlecken)· η γλώσσα κόκαλα δεν έχει και κόκαλα τσακίζει.
Ρε μπας και είμαι αλλεργικός στο γλειμμένο και το γλυπτό; Το γλυφό που πάλι δε μ' αρέσει είναι άλλης ρίζας επίθετο, όχι όμως εντελώς άσχετης με το γλείψιμο (του γλοιώδη· γλείψε γλύψε, έγινε ο βλιχός γλυφός). Τεσπά, μια γλύπτρια πολλοί θα την εμίσησαν, γούστα είναι αυτά, εκλεκτικά, για τη γλείφτρα δεν ξέρω, γούστα είναι αυτά, γλωσσικά, λεκτικά και λεικτικά. Γιατί τσαρουχικώς, «Γλύπτης ήταν ο Πραξιτέλης...», τα άλλα είναι πίπες, γλειφτές. 

40 Licks riding the tongue and giving the lip, 4 Flicks and Dirty Licks.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Ωχ, επέστρεψε δριμύτερος...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωχ, επέστρεψε δριμύτερος...



Κι επειδή ξέρω ότι θα το εκτιμήσει δεόντως
Χεχεχε:devil:


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Czechbetting rulz! Step right up and place your beds bets, gentlemen. Crackalicking! :twit:

Δριμύς ο καύσων αφιχθείς
άφωνος ως γλυπτός ιχθύς
τους πάντας εκδικείται 
όσους «καλόν χειμώνα» ευθύς 
μας εύχονται πανευτυχείς·
το θέρος ου πτοείται.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> Δριμύς ο καύσων αφιχθείς
> άφωνος ως γλυπτός ιχθύς
> τους πάντας εκδικείται
> όσους «καλόν χειμώνα» ευθύς
> ...


και επανέρχεται δριμύ
βράζει και δέρνει και γαμεί
μας λούζει στον ιδρώτα
που τρέχει πια ποταμηδόν
υπτίως μα και πρηνηδόν
στα στήθη και τα νώτα


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν ξέρετε το _λείχω_, ελπίζω να ξέρετε τις –_λειχίες_ και τις _λειχήνες_.


To _λείχω _έχει κοινή ΙΕ καταγωγή με το αγγλ. _lick_ και με το λατ. _lingere_ (που επιβιώνει στο _cunnilingus _ :blush: — κι όχι στο _lingerie _:inno: που 'ναι σχετικοάσχετο).
Βέβαια, κατανοώ πλήρως και την αμηχανία σου να συσχετίσεις το _λείχω _με κάτι το σημερινό και σε χρήση από τον μέσο ομιλητή, τώρα που πλέον τα _λιχούδης_, _λιχουδιά_ κλπ απλογραφούνται... 
Ο πρακτικός τρόπος που 'χω 'γώ πάντως για να θυμάμαι το _*λείχ*-ω_ (_γλ*εί*φω_) είναι τα _*χείλ*-η_, δλδ ένα συνεπικουρούν λεικτικό όργανο. Οπότε για μένα το θέμα έχει λείξει! :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> To _λείχω _έχει κοινή ΙΕ καταγωγή με το αγγλ. _lick_ και με το λατ. _lingere_ (που επιβιώνει στο _cunnilingus _ :blush: — κι όχι στο _lingerie _:inno: που 'ναι σχετικοάσχετο).
> Βέβαια, κατανοώ πλήρως και την αμηχανία σου να συσχετίσεις το _λείχω _με κάτι το σημερινό και σε χρήση από τον μέσο ομιλητή, τώρα που πλέον τα _λιχούδης_, _λιχουδιά_ κλπ απλογραφούνται...
> Ο πρακτικός τρόπος που 'χω 'γώ πάντως για να θυμάμαι το _*λείχ*-ω_ (_γλ*εί*φω_) είναι τα _*χείλ*-η_, δλδ ένα συνεπικουρούν λεικτικό όργανο. Οπότε για μένα το θέμα έχει λείξει! :twit:



Οπότε μπορεί να μπει στο λειξειαρχείο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οπότε μπορεί να μπει στο λειξειαρχείο.


Άναψ' το λειχνάρι και λείχ' το!


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άναψ' το λειχνάρι και λείχ' το!



Τον προτρέπει να γλίψει το ανορθόγραφο λυχνάρι; Ο Αλλαντίν άλλες οδηγίες άφησε.


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2012)

...
We won't go burnin' and a-lootin' tonight; we'll go rub-a-dubbin' and a-lickin' de lamp, you unlampish, lecherous louts!


----------

